# Dateien in Listview anzeigen



## Justus (4. Dezember 2001)

Wie kann ich Ordner oder Dateien in einem ListView Steuerelement anzeigen?


----------



## A5 Infoschlampe (19. Dezember 2001)

servus
du musst deine frage mal in bisschen genauer stellen!
also ich nehme mal an du willst verzeichnis oder dateinamen in einer
listBOX anzeigen lassen.

wenn du z.b. ein filelistbox element hast, wo alle dateinamen aufgelistet sind und eine listbox dann mach doch folgendes

<alle einträge in ner schleife in die listbox>

For X = 0 To File1.ListCount - 1

    ' Alle Einträge kopieren
    List1.AddItem File1.List( X )

Next

vielleicht wars das was du meintest, ansonsten frage genauer stellen

grüsse ciao


----------



## K-DOG (7. Januar 2002)

hi,
falls du einfach nur zum beispiel nen text file in der listbox darstellen mach es so :

Open app.patch & "\" & deinedatei.txt For Input As 1
Do Until EOF(1)
    Line Input #1, st
    Form1.List1.AddItem st
Loop
Close 1

kannst natürlich auch ne relative pfadangabe machen.
mfg


----------



## Justus (7. Januar 2002)

Ich meine das eigentlich so, das ich den Inhalt eines Ordners darin anzeigen lassen kann


----------



## K-DOG (7. Januar 2002)

ganz schlau werde ich aus deiner aussage immer noch nicht,
sollen einfach alle datei namen in der listbok angezeigt werden?
mfg


----------



## dPo2000 (29. Januar 2002)

genau die gleiche frage habe ich auch - vielleicht bin ich ja nur zu blöd oder so...

folgendes: ich habe in meiner Form1 eine Verzeichnisliste ("Dir1") und rechts daneben eine Dateiliste ("File1")... wie kriege ich das hin das die dateiliste sich automatisch auf den Ordner einstellt den ich links ausgewählt habe ???


DANKE

mFg
dPo


----------



## Dario Linsky (29. Januar 2002)

Private Sub Dir1_Change()
  File1.Path = Dir1.Path
End Sub

regards


----------



## dPo2000 (29. Januar 2002)

boah danke es klappt... *KNUTSCH* 


*fG+ ;]


----------



## dPo2000 (29. Januar 2002)

boah nächstes Problem: wie kann ich aus einer Menüstruktur (mit dem Menüeditor erstellt) auf die oben beschriebene Dir Box zugreifen ??? Danke für die Hilfe Jungs... ich nerv ich weiß :]



mFg
dPo


----------



## Dario Linsky (29. Januar 2002)

aeh... inwiefern drauf zugreifen?


----------



## dPo2000 (29. Januar 2002)

zum beispiel wenn ich auf eien bestimmten menüpunkt wähle, das er in das verzeichnis springt (in der dirbox)....


----------



## Dario Linsky (29. Januar 2002)

also wenn im menue z.b. c:\programme steht, dann soll beim anklicken das verzeichnis in der dirlistbox ausgewaehlt werden?

muesste so gehen:

Private Sub Menuepunkt_Click()
&nbsp; Dir1.Path = Menuepunkt.Caption
End Sub


regards


----------



## dPo2000 (29. Januar 2002)

*gG+ das ist es ja.. im Menü stehen nur Namen (wie zum Beispiel "Bootdisketten") und die sollen auf bestimmte Ordner einer CD führen... (z.B. "bootdisketten\dos\bla\...")


----------



## Johannes Postler (29. Januar 2002)

wechseln diese menüpunkte? wenn nicht dann so

Private_Sub menuepunkt_click()
Dir.path = \bootdisketten\dos\bla
end sub

cu tirolausserfern


----------



## dPo2000 (30. Januar 2002)

ich habs selber rausgefunden :}


```
exe = App.Path
Dir1.Path = exe & "\verzeichnis\auf\cd\..."
```


----------

